# Nordic Ice Queen



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about Christina Anderson, a lovely soprano from a land to the north called Finland; where the sun can be seen in the sky at midnight while romance felt in the air and souls of all.

Nordic Ice Queen 
like vision of utter loveliness 
ye be present on to being humble 
as I in thine grace 
lady regal of stature divine

Nordic Ice Queen 
how thee be ruler on to me 
but peasant in grandeur 
of thine loveliness 
ever enslaved but to gaze 
upon light from 
thy grace and tenderness 
of delightful bounty 

Her Majestic Nordic Ice Queen 
so fair as snow casing Scandinavian ground 
yet warm in ruby lips as blood of hers 
ever ardent for adorer mesmerized 
to eyes emerald as deep forest in land of Fins 

Dearest Majestic Nordic Ice Queen 
ye be of mythical reality in body bold 
in womanly passion breaking on 
through ye tender of thine servant 

Her Grandiose Nordic Ice Queen 
symbol of nation bold as freedom 
gained from nobility of race brave
to inherit Valhalla in defiance 
such be lady o’ mine of Asgard 

Her Nordic Ice Queen as Jord 
be goddess on to earth of glory 
created of her in world of beauty


----------

